# Meet the newest members of the menagerie



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Meet Buddy










and meet Holly










They are Richardsons Ground Squirels. We have just got them today. They are quite settled considering they have come to a new home. Buddy is quite tame, appears quite settled when handling. Holly is a litttle more skittish but does not bite, just tries to get away.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

hee hee the famous pair 

they are adorable hun :flrt::flrt:


----------



## sea_beaver (Jul 17, 2007)

aaaw theyre suuper cute


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

awwwwwww i soooooooo want they are so adorable lucky you :flrt: p.s MORE PICS


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

they are soooooooooooo cute :flrt:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

Will post some more pictures tomorrow if thats ok.

Hi Emma hope your not sick of the famous pair :2thumb:.

Best Wishes


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

kodakira said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Will post some more pictures tomorrow if thats ok.
> 
> ...


 
Nooooooo not at all they are gorgas how could anyone get sick of them :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

How cute are they, they remind me of a Ground hog:flrt:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

LOVE RGS's - they're adorable, I love the way their tail flickers when they walk! We used to have 2 pairs, and both males were sweeter than both males.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

They are extremely cute:flrt:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

cant wait to get ours if they look like as cute as yours :flrt:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

A few more pictures as promised. My 9 year old son is holding them, as you can see they are quite settled.

Buddy



















and Holly










They have settled in lovely. Buddy is by far the more settled. as go in the room he will come out to greet us. He has no problems being picked up. Holly is a little more skittish but soon settles.

Just ordered another pair. :2thumb:

Best Wishes


----------

